# Selling jerky with in state



## ajb2320 (Sep 23, 2011)

Does any one no the rules and regulations if I want to sale beef jerky at flea markets sportsmen clubs farmers markets or festivals. Everything I look at is very confusing. Everything I do would be within my state of pennsylvannia. One thing says I need to be federally inspected one place says only if your going to sale out of state. One thing says I just need to have my kitchen registered from the state. One place says if I make it and sale it to some one else to be sold again I have to be federally inspected.. Very confusing. Any info would help.
Thanks
Allen


----------



## chef willie (Sep 23, 2011)

I'm in Oregon...probably a little different, maybe not. I inquired into the sale of my que sauce a few years ago & had to be inspected by the Fed Dept of Ag and have a local license as well. Lot of hoops to jump through with the Fed but eventually I got the license. Also had to have batches of my sauce tested by an independent food lab for safety & submit those reports. The Fed should have a local office somewhere near you that you could call & inquire directly. The Fed supercedes any local, state requirements so I would start there and rely on no ones info. I believe anything having to do with the resale of meat products has be Fed inspected. IF you proceed with the venture make sure you are protected by becoming a LLC and have product liability insurance up the whazoo in case somebody makes a claim against you.


----------



## ajb2320 (Sep 23, 2011)

Thanks for some info.. Anything helps. From what I was explained a while back was if I only sale from my kitchen or facility that I didn't have to be federally inspected, but as soon as I sale to other super markets then I have to be federally inspected. If that is the case then an inspector would have to be at my place everytime I slice the meat.  For the 60-100lbs of meat I would do it would not be cost effective.


----------



## DanMcG (Sep 23, 2011)

Check with you local Ag and Markets. Lots of reg's for making products to sell, even rub mixes are regulated and inspected. Here in NY forget making something out of your home kitchen and I bet that's a fed reg...


----------



## roller (Sep 23, 2011)

Around here people peddle homemade food all the time to these quick stops and at flea markets and garage sales...I know one guy that makes 3 grand a month peddling Brownies wrapped in seran wrap...


----------



## eman (Sep 23, 2011)

Here in louisiana your kitchen has to be inspected and your house kitchen won't pass. has to be commercial kitchen.

1 million blanket bond will cost you  but you have to have it . every tool and step must be approved. temps of freezers and fridges must be monitored.

 This is to do it legally, Got guys out on the corner selling some mighty good ribs that have never heard of an inspector. but they run the risk of losing everything they own???


----------

